
Show HN: Proltify – A Vault for your Product Resources - dilpreet2028
https://proltify.com/?ref=hackernews
======
dilpreet2028
Hi Hackernews!

Today I am very excited to share something that I have been working on from
past couple of months.

Let me ask you, how do you manage your product's resources?

\- Does it become impossible to find a resource on your cluttered desktop?

\- Did you bookmark an important link but now, unable to find it?

\- Do a global or channel search on slack to find something important and
spending 15 minutes finding it?

\- Do you also move your resources manually after the release?

Proltify helps solve all these problems.

* Proltify will create a vault for each product you create, then whenever you add a new resource to say a desktop, it will move those resources to your products vault when you `Flush` them.

* Save a note or a link using our shortcut to the current vault.

* Search a note, link, or any resource for one product or across all vaulted products with clear boundaries between them.

* Want to access your vault? You will see a Proltify folder on your desktop, it will contain all your products resources organized into Images, Videos, and Resources folder.

Would love to hear your comments, feedbacks and suggestions. Thanks!

